# moving day and KITTENS!



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

checking out Craig's List during a break and found this little cutie :










one of 5 siblings, ready for adoption. I am SO tempted!! But with the hecticness (is that a word?) of moving, there's NO way we're ready.  I've spent too much time trying to be prepared for the new additions to my life to jump in ahead of myself now . . . there will be more after we're a bit settled . . . 

but STILL . . . I want to call SO BAD!!! Guess it's time to get back to packing . . .


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I will be no help in talking you out of it lol I got my dog two weeks after moving.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah but that's better than on moving DAY! lol
I KNOW it'd be WAY too stressful for the little ones! (sob)


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

You could call, see him/her, and put a deposit down...then pick him/her up after the move


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

thought of that!!! However, the mother is a stray who just ended up on their porch + am terribly afraid of FLEAS!  

Mostly, I KNOW that I DO NOT need the extra stress right now! Maybe in a couple of weeks when the house is semi put together and I've actually GOT supplies for the kittens : litter box, litter, Comfort-zone, food, toys, blankies, etc . . .

SIGH . . .


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wait. The kitten you adopt when you are settled and ready will be just PERFECT.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes! For once I am thinking BEFORE I act 
and I know I WILL find the 2 most purrfect kitties EVER! 
(but that one sure is CUTE!)


----------

